# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  روش تجزیه..........

## amir.t34

سلام....
یه راه راحت برای تجزیه این مسئله بگید>؟
من نظر خودم اینه اول باید مقدار سینوس و کسینوس رو بدست اوردش!!

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام....
> یه راه راحت برای تجزیه این مسئله بگید>؟
> من نظر خودم اینه اول باید مقدار سینوس و کسینوس رو بدست اوردش!!


*سلام بر تو 
روش خودت عالیه ! 
خب تو ربع اول جفتشون مثبته هم سینوس هم کسینوس 
سیسنوس رو درمیاد 5/13 و کسینوس هم 12/13
خب سینوس دو ایکس هم که واسش فرمول داریم میشه دو برابر ضرب سینوس در کسینوس=120/13
بقیش یه جایگذاری سادس 
*

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام بر تو 
> مرسی که کامل توضیح دادی!!


*سلام مجدد بر تو ))!
خواهش مشکل داشتی بگو*

----------


## Phenotype_2

صورت کسر ک تفاضل مکعب هاس.
a3 - b3 =(a-b)(a2+b2+ab
و میدونیم sin2t=2sintcost و sinx.sinx + cosx.cosx = 1
5 و 12 و 13 هم ک ستایی فیثاغورثی هستن.
 بنابراین کسر داده شده همون sinx - cosx  هست و
جواب عددی مسله میشه تفاضل 5/13 از 12/13 و گزینه D رو باید انتخاب کرد.

----------


## Parisa.m

برای این سوال که مقداریه راحتترین کار اینه که مقدار sin,cos رو حساب کنی و تو عبارت بزاری
چون ساده کردنش کمک خاصی بهت نمی کنه

----------


## saarland

اینکه sin  و cos  رو بدست بیاری و جایگذاری کنی زمانبره چون توان سه هست صورت و اعداد هم کسری و امکان اشتباه تو جمع و تفریق هست
بهترین روش همون اتحادیه که بالا روشش رو گفتن 
تو اینجور سوالی بهتره اول کسر رو ساده کنی بعد ببینی آیا به محاسبه sin و cos نیاز هست یا نه
من جوابم گزینه b بدست اومد

----------


## Heisenberg1997



----------

